# Oracal 651 on fabric?



## GMltd

Has anyone ever heard of using Oracal 651 on fabric like you would use heat transfer material? 

I was looking at some heat transfer material and saw a review that said that the user usually uses Oracal 651 but thought he would give regular heat transfer a try. 

??? 

Thanks


----------



## splathead

I wouldn't think it would stay stuck long.


----------



## superD70

it works great............. untill you wear or wash it


----------



## GMltd

I thought that sounded a little strange. I've been using 651 for several months and when I saw that I thought "I had no idea people were using this on fabric!" Glad I didn't just go shuffling down the hall, roll in hand, to decorate my daughter's clothes... that was a close one!  

I'd hate to be on the receiving end of an order from him if that's what he's using. 

Thanks for your input.


----------

